# OMG! AW Batmobile



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Check this out!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110630647597&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

What a sucker! He could have bought the whole set 129.99 at the AW Site.

Pat


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

10 total clueless people. And there are a million more out there. lol


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

some on-line hobby shops have it for 119.00


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> some on-line hobby shops have it for 119.00


 They can still keep it @ that price !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

HeeHee - "Gotta Have It Now" strikes again!!!! :woohoo::tongue::devil::lol::lol:


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

OUCH!!

I think the seller stating it was a brand new 1966 car, was quite misleading to someone not real aware of this hobby.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

P.T. Barnum was right there's a sucker born every minute


kcl


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

That's just freak'n stoopid... How much ya wanna bet the winning bidder is rockin a helmet and a pair of these..... 










Ya know... I used to feel really bad for these people who were throwing their dough away like this, but they've worn me out.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think its great.The buyer got his car and nobody made him buy it,and the seller is real happy.Everybody wins!:hat:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> I think its great.The buyer got his car and nobody made him buy it,and the seller is real happy.Everybody wins!:hat:



At least until he gets the slot in the mail. And see's it stamped MM.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Some people you just have to leave dumb, it's part of the ecosystem.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

hahahahahaha!

That made my day Clyde!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

been relisted...


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

from the description:
"These AutoWorld Brand items are the old Aurora AFX Tomy molds that AutoWorld bought and reproduce."

He is saying they are Aurora Molds?
This sounds like a misrepresentation and therefore would run afoul of Epay's rules maybe?
Epay doesn't care , they just cash the check, baby!
Later,
Keith


----------

